# Hispanic immigrants - enrichment or burden?



## uma

Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:

1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?

It would be really nice if you helped me!


----------



## Vengeance

Some of both- many pull their own weight and are an asset, others become a liability. It's not an auspicious sign when a new immigrants first act is violating the law, but in most cases their children (the younger ones at least) Americanize and become for all intents and purposes just another citizen within a decade. Those who apply and go through the approved process tend to be better educated, speak the language and have more skills and the assimilation is pretty rapid. 

Here in the southwest outside of California I'm for the most part happy for the hispanic influence but as with any seasoning where some may be good, it's a matter of how much and how well it's blended into the mix.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!



First you must define what you mean. ILLEGAL ALIENS are not part of a LEGAL community and are a decided drag on the culture, they do not integrate and they do not pay taxes. They receive services from communities that are not receiving the tax dollars needed to support those services. Their children are granted citizenship simply for being born here even though the parents are ILLEGAL.

Immigrants are LEGAL not illegal. One can assume that a good number of them do integrate and assimilate into the communities they live in. They pay all taxes and are not a drag on the local or State Community.


----------



## WillowTree

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!



didn't germany practice "ethnic cleansing"? that's what you should be studying.


----------



## The Infidel

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!





Personally I dont  really think you care, but here goes.

They are a burden to our educational system, our legal system (almost 1/3 of our prison inmates) and our healthcare system. They use fake identities and disrupt our elections with voter fraud. 

Need I say more?


----------



## PrometheusBound

1.  They are here for cheap labor, to distract the working class and dilute its solidarity.  Our ideologies, including Leftist, are completely controlled by Right Wing economics.
2.  Their culture is barbaric and, at least in the race that emigrates, consists of laziness, drunkenness, uncontrolled breeding, and mindless violence.
3.  I'd only like it to continue if I were an enemy of the United States.  Immigration is treason.  The slogan "A Nation of Immigrants" only applied when there was a shortage of labor to develop a land that had lain idle when it was occupied by backward savages of the same race as the Mexicans.


----------



## Big Black Dog

The Infidel said:


> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I dont  really think you care, but here goes.
> 
> They are a burden to our educational system, our legal system (almost 1/3 of our prison inmates) and our healthcare system. They use fake identities and disrupt our elections with voter fraud.
> 
> Need I say more?
Click to expand...


You forgot to mention that their feet stink...


----------



## High_Gravity

Hispanic IMMIGRANTS who come here the right way are fine, however illegal immigrants are a burden because they use our education and health services for free and most of them send alot of their earnings back to Mexico, and alot of them are just seasonal workers, they don't have any desire to integrate into America they just want the money and the benefits.


----------



## Amelia

> *you should distinguish*



Are you speaking of illegal immigrants or those who chose to come here legally?


----------



## uma

Thanks for alle the answers, it really hepls!
Originally, I meant ALL Hispanics, the ones who come to realize their American dreams, regardless of legal/illegal. But now I get that you have to distinguish, there`s obviosly a huge difference between illegal aliens and legal immigrants. I will definitely thematize that in my term paper.
Thank you again!


----------



## uma

WillowTree said:


> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't germany practice "ethnic cleansing"? that's what you should be studying.
Click to expand...


Perhaps next time.


----------



## LilOlLady

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!



Depends on if you are talking about *legal or illegal immigrants*. Illegally no because they are *usually in poverty and a buden* and legally yes if they have *something to offer like a college education *and a doctor or nurse,etc. But those who have careers almost never come here. Except for Philipino professionals. I know a doctor in Mexico that don't even think of immigrating here.


----------



## LilOlLady

uma said:


> Thanks for alle the answers, it really hepls!
> Originally, I meant ALL Hispanics, the ones who come to realize their *American dreams*, regardless of legal/illegal. But now I get that you have to distinguish, there`s obviosly a huge difference between illegal aliens and legal immigrants. I will definitely thematize that in my term paper.
> Thank you again!





Obtaining the american dream for them may not be the same as americans american dream. Americaqs usually reach higher.


----------



## LilOlLady

High_Gravity said:


> Hispanic IMMIGRANTS who come here the right way are fine, however illegal immigrants are a burden because they use our education and health services for free and most of them send alot of their earnings back to Mexico, and alot of them are just seasonal workers, they don't have any desire to integrate into America they just want the money and the benefits.



And they settle for much less then the average american want.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Hispanic immigrants - enrichment or burden?



Enrichment, clearly. 

Those perceived to be a burden are such having noting to do with being Hispanic. 



> But now I get that you have to distinguish, there`s obviosly a huge difference between illegal aliens and legal immigrants.



Actually not. 

Theres no way to determine by sight alone, millions of illegal immigrants have lived here for years in a peaceful, lawful manner. Illegal immigrants are also entitled to basic due process rights  indeed, one isnt determined illegal until such time as he has been found guilty of entering the country undocumented in a court of law; in the United States, all persons are presumed innocent until proven guilty. 

Consider also the fact thousands of immigrants came to the United States legally as minor children, only to lose their legal status later through no fault of their own. 

So, Uma, if youre actually interested in researching the subject, do so in an intelligent, objective manner  understanding the facts and law which pertain to the issue of illegal immigration. Not the fear, hate, and ignorance exhibited by too many Americans.


----------



## Clementine

Advantages of legal immigrants are that we have more people here being innovative, starting businesses and paying taxes.   Part of the immigration process is ensuring they can take care of themselves financially.

Disadvantages of illegal immigration is that they come here to have their children so they can qualify for welfare.   Those that do work tend to be hired by companies paying low wages and it makes it difficult for citizens to get hired for decent wages.   Illegals also require a social security number for work and since they don't have a legal one issued to them, they use fake or stolen numbers and sometimes the person's whole identity.   This is extemely harmful to people because it hurts them financially by ruining their credit and making it difficult for them to get loans or get a job.   Some people have had the IRS come after them for huge tax bills, often from several different jobs from different people and the government is no help to citizens who find themselves harmed by the theft.

The amount of welfare spent on illegal aliens and their families is staggering, in the billions each year.


----------



## uma

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Hispanic immigrants - enrichment or burden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrichment, clearly.
> 
> Those perceived to be a burden are such having noting to do with being Hispanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I get that you have to distinguish, there`s obviosly a huge difference between illegal aliens and legal immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> Theres no way to determine by sight alone, millions of illegal immigrants have lived here for years in a peaceful, lawful manner. Illegal immigrants are also entitled to basic due process rights  indeed, one isnt determined illegal until such time as he has been found guilty of entering the country undocumented in a court of law; in the United States, all persons are presumed innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Consider also the fact thousands of immigrants came to the United States legally as minor children, only to lose their legal status later through no fault of their own.
Click to expand...


OK. I mostly agree with you. I guess what really counts is their pursuit of a better life and whether they have honest aims, not if they possess the correct/legal documents. You shouldn`t judge a person only after his/her papers.


----------



## Vengeance

uma said:


> OK. I mostly agree with you. I guess what really counts is their pursuit of a better life and whether they have honest aims, not if they possess the correct/legal documents. You shouldn`t judge a person only after his/her papers.



Not _judged_ solely on documentation no, but a review is necessary for a host country to ensure that it's not letting itself in for problems. We have had an open door, no questions asked policy towards Cuban refugees for decades which has, for the most part, not been problematic because there are not large numbers involved. There was one noteable exception however in 1980- research the Mariel boat lift where Castro unloaded his prison population on us. 

And that brings up another reason why immigration must be conducted in a regulated fashion- sheer numbers.  To use a semi-medical analogy, no nation can remain  healthy and  viable if required to withstand influxes of foreign bodies in excess of its capability to absorb and to an extent neutralize them, they overwhelm systems vital to societal functioning.


----------



## The Infidel

uma said:


> Thanks for alle the answers, it really hepls!
> Originally, I meant ALL Hispanics, the ones who come to realize their American dreams, regardless of legal/illegal. But now I get that you have to distinguish, there`s obviosly a huge difference between illegal aliens and legal immigrants. I will definitely thematize that in my term paper.
> Thank you again!



Your welcome.

Sorry for my sarcastic 1st post. Looks like you were being honest in your inquiry.


----------



## Unkotare

PrometheusBound said:


> 1.  They are here for cheap labor, to distract the working class and dilute its solidarity.  Our ideologies, including Leftist, are completely controlled by Right Wing economics.
> 2.  Their culture is barbaric and, at least in the race that emigrates, consists of laziness, drunkenness, uncontrolled breeding, and mindless violence.
> 3.  I'd only like it to continue if I were an enemy of the United States.  Immigration is treason.  The slogan "A Nation of Immigrants" only applied when there was a shortage of labor to develop a land that had lain idle when it was occupied by backward savages of the same race as the Mexicans.





You are an unamerican, stupid piece of shit. Get the fuck out of my country, you worthless fuck.


----------



## Unkotare

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> But now I get that you have to distinguish, there`s obviosly a huge difference between illegal aliens and legal immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not. .
Click to expand...




Actually, YES, of course.


----------



## Unkotare

uma said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic immigrants - enrichment or burden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrichment, clearly.
> 
> Those perceived to be a burden are such having noting to do with being Hispanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I get that you have to distinguish, there`s obviosly a huge difference between illegal aliens and legal immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> Theres no way to determine by sight alone, millions of illegal immigrants have lived here for years in a peaceful, lawful manner. Illegal immigrants are also entitled to basic due process rights  indeed, one isnt determined illegal until such time as he has been found guilty of entering the country undocumented in a court of law; in the United States, all persons are presumed innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Consider also the fact thousands of immigrants came to the United States legally as minor children, only to lose their legal status later through no fault of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. I mostly agree with you. I guess what really counts is their pursuit of a better life and whether they have honest aims, not if they possess the correct/legal documents. You shouldn`t judge a person only after his/her papers.
Click to expand...



"honest aims" don't begin with breaking the law, violating the sovereignty of this country, and stepping in front of the millions trying to do things the right way.


----------



## Amelia

Legal immigrants enrich.  Illegal immigrants twist justice and turn neighbor against neighbor.  

Legal immigrants are free to take part in the U.S. in the best sense.  

Illegal immigrants -- perhaps they would like to take part in the U.S. but every day they show that they don't care about the laws of the land or our national security.  Every  day they reinforce the power of the criminal underground - drugs, human trafficking, identity theft, et cetera.

Illegal is illegal. Which laws should we be allowed to say we won't follow because we think that we should be entitled to break whichever law we decide is inconvenient?  

It's sad that we have to make a distinction. 


If some of us sound a little - a lot - tense about the subject, part of the reason at least in my case is that we are frequently accused of being anti-immigrant when we're not.  We welcome people who come here in a legal manner.


----------



## Clementine

LilOlLady said:


> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for alle the answers, it really hepls!
> Originally, I meant ALL Hispanics, the ones who come to realize their *American dreams*, regardless of legal/illegal. But now I get that you have to distinguish, there`s obviosly a huge difference between illegal aliens and legal immigrants. I will definitely thematize that in my term paper.
> Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obtaining the american dream for them may not be the same as americans american dream. Americaqs usually reach higher.
Click to expand...


Illegals always say they are looking for a better life (who isn't?), but then they steal identities or social security numbers.   The better life that many of them "find" already belongs to someone else.


----------



## High_Gravity

Since alot of illegals just come here for the money and send it back to Mexico, and than end up going back to Mexico themselves, why are they even called "immigrants"? aren't immigrants supposed to be people who come here from other countries and want to become Americans?


----------



## Angelhair

1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?


_1) disadvantages as the great majority are dirt poor and uneducated.  It will take years for them to catch up to our way of life - if ever (I would say by the 3rd generation maybe 4th).

2) they contribute to the loss of the american culture due to the fact that they refuse to assimilate and live in neighborhoods predominantly latino.

3) I believe in a diverse country and there is nothing diverse about letting in millions upon millions from only one specific area -  latin america (Mexico, Central/SoAmerica)._


----------



## MaryL

My great grandparents  legally immigrated here from Europe.  It was that simple.  What has changed between that time and now? Are we better as a Nation for allowing undocumented migrants in now? How?


----------



## Againsheila

Until every American who wants a job has one that pays a living wage, we should not be allowing people in from other countries to steal our jobs and keep our wages low.


----------



## Againsheila

MaryL said:


> My great grandparents  legally immigrated here from Europe.  It was that simple.  What has changed between that time and now? Are we better as a Nation for allowing undocumented migrants in now? How?



Our family friends who fled Hungary when the communicst took over were not allowed to move to this country.  Why should any one else's friends be allowed in?  My father was career Air Force, my mother an American citizen.  After more than 20 years of trying to get his mother in law over here from Thailand, my brother failed and she died never being able to visit her children in their own home.  Why should anyone else be able to come here when my friends and family can't?  My brother BTW, served in the Vietnam war and it took him more than a year and $thousands to get his wife here from Thailand.  Why should anyone be able to just walk across the border and be accepted and given a job?


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My great grandparents  legally immigrated here from Europe.  It was that simple.  What has changed between that time and now? Are we better as a Nation for allowing undocumented migrants in now? How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family friends who fled Hungary when the communicst took over were not allowed to move to this country.  Why should any one else's friends be allowed in?  My father was career Air Force, my mother an American citizen.  After more than 20 years of trying to get his mother in law over here from Thailand, my brother failed and she died never being able to visit her children in their own home.  Why should anyone else be able to come here when my friends and family can't?  My brother BTW, served in the Vietnam war and it took him more than a year and $thousands to get his wife here from Thailand.  Why should anyone be able to just walk across the border and be accepted and given a job?
Click to expand...



That post doesn't make it clear if you are speaking out in opposition to illegal immigration, or just acting like a selfish child. I would hope it is the former.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Until every American who wants a job has one that pays a living wage, we should not be allowing people in from other countries to steal our jobs and keep our wages low.





Are you talking about legal, or illegal immigrants?


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until every American who wants a job has one that pays a living wage, we should not be allowing people in from other countries to steal our jobs and keep our wages low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about legal, or illegal immigrants?
Click to expand...


Yes.

With few exceptions, even legal immigration should be curtailed until all Americans who want a job that pays a living wage has one.

We take in more legal immigrants than all other countries combined...that's a hell of a lot and we don't have the resources to support our own people.  Americans FIRST!!!!

I would allow exceptions for those who are married to American citizens and those adopted by American citizens but the idea of "guest workers" is just another corporate attempt to steal jobs from American citizens and give them to immigrants for lower wages.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until every American who wants a job has one that pays a living wage, we should not be allowing people in from other countries to steal our jobs and keep our wages low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about legal, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> With few exceptions, even legal immigration should be curtailed until all Americans who want a job that pays a living wage has one.
Click to expand...



That's just fucking stupid, not to mention unamerican.


----------



## konradv

Unkotare said:


> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enrichment, clearly.
> 
> Those perceived to be a burden are such having noting to do with being Hispanic.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> Theres no way to determine by sight alone, millions of illegal immigrants have lived here for years in a peaceful, lawful manner. Illegal immigrants are also entitled to basic due process rights  indeed, one isnt determined illegal until such time as he has been found guilty of entering the country undocumented in a court of law; in the United States, all persons are presumed innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Consider also the fact thousands of immigrants came to the United States legally as minor children, only to lose their legal status later through no fault of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I mostly agree with you. I guess what really counts is their pursuit of a better life and whether they have honest aims, not if they possess the correct/legal documents. You shouldn`t judge a person only after his/her papers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "honest aims" don't begin with breaking the law, violating the sovereignty of this country, and stepping in front of the millions trying to do things the right way.
Click to expand...


Imaginary lines on a map don't mean much, if your family's hungry.  "Honest aims"  are irrelevant in that situation.  Not recognizing that fact, but suggesting criminality is the real dishonesty.


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about legal, or illegal immigrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> With few exceptions, even legal immigration should be curtailed until all Americans who want a job that pays a living wage has one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's just fucking stupid, not to mention unamerican.
Click to expand...


What do you know about American?  The reason our friends were not allowed into this country in 1956 is because we had limited immigration.  Those laws were changed in the 60's, only it allowed those from third world nations more chances to come here than those from first world nations (ie Europe).  

How is it stupid to take care of our own first?  Do you invite your neighbors over to eat your food if you don't have enough to feed your own kids?  We have limited resources.  A report I read stated that if the current levels of immigration continued, WA state would run out of water by 2016.  We have 4 years left.  Do you know where WA state is?  Yeah, the rain capital of the world and we provide california with a heck of a lot of water and all that's gonna change when we can't even provide enough water for those living here.

Meanwhile, they are still discussing freeway problems we've had for more than 20 years, no one has even touched on the water problem.  At least not publicly.  They don't even want us to know how bad it is publicly.

Was it American to wipe out the buffulo?  I'm guessing you think it was.  How stupid.  Wipe out your own source of food and then bring in more people to starve with you, very American of you.


----------



## Againsheila

konradv said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I mostly agree with you. I guess what really counts is their pursuit of a better life and whether they have honest aims, not if they possess the correct/legal documents. You shouldn`t judge a person only after his/her papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "honest aims" don't begin with breaking the law, violating the sovereignty of this country, and stepping in front of the millions trying to do things the right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imaginary lines on a map don't mean much, if your family's hungry.  "Honest aims"  are irrelevant in that situation.  Not recognizing that fact, but suggesting criminality is the real dishonesty.
Click to expand...


Mexico has more natural resources than American.  If hunger were truly the reason for illegal immigration, we'd be moving down there instead of the other way around.


----------



## PrometheusBound

Unkotare said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  They are here for cheap labor, to distract the working class and dilute its solidarity.  Our ideologies, including Leftist, are completely controlled by Right Wing economics.
> 2.  Their culture is barbaric and, at least in the race that emigrates, consists of laziness, drunkenness, uncontrolled breeding, and mindless violence.
> 3.  I'd only like it to continue if I were an enemy of the United States.  Immigration is treason.  The slogan "A Nation of Immigrants" only applied when there was a shortage of labor to develop a land that had lain idle when it was occupied by backward savages of the same race as the Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an unamerican, stupid piece of shit. Get the fuck out of my country, you worthless fuck.
Click to expand...

You can't handle the truth.  The emotional irrationalism of your reaction is evidence that I am telling the truth about this barbarian invasion.  People like you are the reason the Roman Empire declined and collapsed, which led to the Dark Ages, same as this time.


----------



## zanelawson

For some reasons, the answer is yes. Like, their purpose and motives to be in that country.


----------



## Unkotare

konradv said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I mostly agree with you. I guess what really counts is their pursuit of a better life and whether they have honest aims, not if they possess the correct/legal documents. You shouldn`t judge a person only after his/her papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "honest aims" don't begin with breaking the law, violating the sovereignty of this country, and stepping in front of the millions trying to do things the right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imaginary lines on a map don't mean much, if your family's hungry.  "Honest aims"  are irrelevant in that situation.  Not recognizing that fact, but suggesting criminality is the real dishonesty.
Click to expand...



Bullshit. That's like saying bank vaults don't mean much it your family's hungry. Is "the real dishonesty" making bank robbing a crime? Locks on doors don't mean much if your family's hungry. Is "the real dishonesty" making it a crime to break into someone else's house and steal their food?

Don't be a slave to your emotions.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> With few exceptions, even legal immigration should be curtailed until all Americans who want a job that pays a living wage has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just fucking stupid, not to mention unamerican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know about American?  .
Click to expand...




The whole thing, missy. Illegal immigration is a very serious national problem, but being flat-out anti-immigration in general is absolutely anti-american. If you knew anything about the nature, history, and character of this country you wouldn't need it pointed out to you. Don't let fear and insecurity be your primary motivations.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Was it American to wipe out the buffulo?





What the hell's a "buffulo," idiot? Our resources are more vast than you seem to know. They have never been allocated efficiently, but that's another story and in any case unrelated to the topic.


----------



## Unkotare

PrometheusBound said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  They are here for cheap labor, to distract the working class and dilute its solidarity.  Our ideologies, including Leftist, are completely controlled by Right Wing economics.
> 2.  Their culture is barbaric and, at least in the race that emigrates, consists of laziness, drunkenness, uncontrolled breeding, and mindless violence.
> 3.  I'd only like it to continue if I were an enemy of the United States.  Immigration is treason.  The slogan "A Nation of Immigrants" only applied when there was a shortage of labor to develop a land that had lain idle when it was occupied by backward savages of the same race as the Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an unamerican, stupid piece of shit. Get the fuck out of my country, you worthless fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle the truth.
Click to expand...




You wouldn't know the truth if Jack Nicholson bit you on the ass, you stupid piece of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Mexico has more natural resources than American.




Um, NO.


----------



## rdean

Native Americans are the only people who could possibly be considered as not being "immigrants".


----------



## Unkotare

rdean said:


> Native Americans are the only people who could possibly be considered as not being "immigrants".




You fucking liberals need to stop repeating that nonsense. It makes no sense at all.


----------



## MaryL

Againsheila said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My great grandparents  legally immigrated here from Europe.  It was that simple.  What has changed between that time and now? Are we better as a Nation for allowing undocumented migrants in now? How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family friends who fled Hungary when the communicst took over were not allowed to move to this country.  Why should any one else's friends be allowed in?  My father was career Air Force, my mother an American citizen.  After more than 20 years of trying to get his mother in law over here from Thailand, my brother failed and she died never being able to visit her children in their own home.  Why should anyone else be able to come here when my friends and family can't?  My brother BTW, served in the Vietnam war and it took him more than a year and $thousands to get his wife here from Thailand.  Why should anyone be able to just walk across the border and be accepted and given a job?
Click to expand...



My boss is Magyar immigrant fleeing  the communists, I found out my entire family might even have immigrated to the US illegally in 1890's. That sucks. Or, that is what makes this land great. Be careful of those you condemn, immigration is a minefield.


----------



## Sallow

Hispanics are an enrichment to the great tapestry of this country.


----------



## Angelhair

_Not all sallow, NOT ALL!!!_


----------



## lizzie

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!


 
They are both. I like legal immigration of Hispanics because they have a positive impact culturally imo. They are (as a general rule) very family-oriented, hard-working, and congenial.  The ones that are a net drain are the ones who come here illegally, make low cash wages, send money back to Mexico, come to drop anchor babies, and use medical resources that they cannot pay for, nor have insurance coverage for. I could go on and on, because there are many more factors, but for a short explanation, that should be adequate.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My great grandparents  legally immigrated here from Europe.  It was that simple.  What has changed between that time and now? Are we better as a Nation for allowing undocumented migrants in now? How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family friends who fled Hungary when the communicst took over were not allowed to move to this country.  Why should any one else's friends be allowed in?  My father was career Air Force, my mother an American citizen.  After more than 20 years of trying to get his mother in law over here from Thailand, my brother failed and she died never being able to visit her children in their own home.  Why should anyone else be able to come here when my friends and family can't?  My brother BTW, served in the Vietnam war and it took him more than a year and $thousands to get his wife here from Thailand.  Why should anyone be able to just walk across the border and be accepted and given a job?
Click to expand...


Good fuckin point.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an unamerican, stupid piece of shit. Get the fuck out of my country, you worthless fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if Jack Nicholson bit you on the ass, you stupid piece of shit.
Click to expand...


LMAO!


----------



## Skull Pilot

If they're illegal they are a burden.


----------



## uma

So what do you think should be done with regard to the huge amount of *illegal aliens*? 
Should there perhaps exist stricter border controls? And should most of them be deported or rather receive citizenship? Obviously, illegal Hispanics pose a big problem for America`s economy, etc...


----------



## Amelia

If we made it clear that we were going to enforce existing law,  I think that a lot of illegal aliens would leave voluntarily.  

Then after a year or two of serious enforcement we could reassess how much of a problem we had and go forward from there.


----------



## Ernie S.

PrometheusBound said:


> 1.  They are here for cheap labor, to distract the working class and dilute its solidarity.  Our ideologies, including Leftist, are completely controlled by Right Wing economics.
> 2.  Their culture is barbaric and, at least in the race that emigrates, consists of laziness, drunkenness, uncontrolled breeding, and mindless violence.
> 3.  I'd only like it to continue if I were an enemy of the United States.  Immigration is treason.  The slogan "A Nation of Immigrants" only applied when there was a shortage of labor to develop a land that had lain idle when it was occupied by backward savages of the same race as the Mexicans.



Please disregard PrometheusBound. He really enjoys his schnapps.


----------



## rdean

penniless Mexican teenager jumps the border, learns English, and goes to Harvard Medical School to become a brain surgeon

Hopkins Medicine Magazine - The Alfredo Story


----------



## lizzie

uma said:


> So what do you think should be done with regard to the huge amount of *illegal aliens*?
> Should there perhaps exist stricter border controls? And should most of them be deported or rather receive citizenship? Obviously, illegal Hispanics pose a big problem for America`s economy, etc...


 
Send them back, fix the porous border.


----------



## High_Gravity

rdean said:


> penniless Mexican teenager jumps the border, learns English, and goes to Harvard Medical School to become a brain surgeon
> 
> Hopkins Medicine Magazine - The Alfredo Story



Cases like this are far and few in between.


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniless Mexican teenager jumps the border, learns English, and goes to Harvard Medical School to become a brain surgeon
> 
> Hopkins Medicine Magazine - The Alfredo Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases like this are far and few in between.
Click to expand...


Meanwhile my friend couldn't even afford to go to Harvard WITH a scholarship.  He's now a professor at Princeton.

One has to wonder why the immigrants can afford things our citizens cannot.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!



I will try to help

1) America is strong because we have let the best and brightest from all over the world immmigrate here in the past.  Those hispanics who came here legally to become citizens, contribute to their communities, and contribute to the country are advantageous to have.

However, those hispanics (and many other ethnicities who do it too) that came here illegally, are breaking our laws working illegally here, and are drawing govt benefits from the system are disadvantageous to America

2) Again this is a 2 sided issue.  Some are assimilating into the culture and adding a little of thier hispanic flavor in the process, enriching the overall culture of America.

However, some people immigrate here and seperate themselves out of the culture by living in either "all hispanic" neihborhoods, not learning to speak the english language, or both.  These people aren't hurting the culture but aren't adding to it.  In fact they are really hurting themselves in the process by limiting their opportunities in this country.

3)  I would like all ILLEGAL immigration of ALL ETHNICITIES to stop.  I would love to continue to see hispanic immigrate here legally though, many of the south american values and its culture fall in line with my own values.


----------



## Katzndogz

Illegals are a benefit if you don't have to live among them.  When you have to live among them (mostly because they took over your neighborhood) not so much.


----------



## Unkotare

Katzndogz said:


> Illegals are a benefit if you don't have to live among them.  .





No, not even then.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Katzndogz*
> Illegals are a benefit if you don't have to live among them. When you have to live among them (mostly because they took over your neighborhood) not so much.


Katzndogz, repeat after me:

"_I am a white american who don't want to see the US white majority go the way of the dodo.

I used the word "illegals" in my last post but what I really wanted to say was brown and black people, Mexicans, hispanics, haitians...

I, like millions of white americans, am forced to use the code word "illegal" because the mental disease that spread throughout America named "*multiculturalist immigration*" labels anyone who dares opposing the demographic erosion of the US white majority a "racist"..._

*I DON'T GIVE A RAT'S ASS IF A MEXICAN OR HAITIAN HAVE A PIECE OF PAPER SAYING THEY ARE HERE LEGALLY. I COULDN'T CARE LESS HOW THEY ENTERED THE COUNTRY. WHAT I REALLY WANT TO SAY BUT DON'T HAVE THE COURAGE TO DO IT OUTLOUD IS THAT I JUST DON'T WANT BLACKS AND HISPANICS TO TURN WHITE AMERICA INTO A RACIAL MINORITY IN THE COUNTRY THAT THEY FOUNDED AND BUILT!!*"


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to help
> 
> 1) America is strong because we have let the best and brightest from all over the world immmigrate here in the past.  Those hispanics who came here legally to become citizens, contribute to their communities, and contribute to the country are advantageous to have.
> 
> However, those hispanics (and many other ethnicities who do it too) that came here illegally, are breaking our laws working illegally here, and are drawing govt benefits from the system are disadvantageous to America
> 
> 2) Again this is a 2 sided issue.  Some are assimilating into the culture and adding a little of thier hispanic flavor in the process, enriching the overall culture of America.
> 
> However, some people immigrate here and seperate themselves out of the culture by living in either "all hispanic" neihborhoods, not learning to speak the english language, or both.  These people aren't hurting the culture but aren't adding to it.  In fact they are really hurting themselves in the process by limiting their opportunities in this country.
> 
> 3)  I would like all ILLEGAL immigration of ALL ETHNICITIES to stop.  I would love to continue to see hispanic immigrate here legally though, many of the south american values and its culture fall in line with my own values.
Click to expand...


Jose would you like to discuss this?


----------



## José

Sure, pilgrim...

Very reasonable post...

I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".

But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).

These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

José;4630403 said:
			
		

> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.




Yeah I'm a white guy and I don't care about the loss of a "racial majority" in the country at all.  

I really just have a problem with those coming illegally because of a few reasons

1) They are breaking the law
2) They are taking jobs from legal immigrant citizens and natural born citizens
3) We don't know if they have immunizations for diseases we have since eradicated here and no longer immunize for
4) They are easliy abused and mistreated because they are here illegally
5) Most don't try to assimilate into the american culture.


Other than that I have no issues.  I really like the "hispanic" emphasis on family, honesty(obviously the illegal ones don't care about this one), and hard work.


----------



## Unkotare

José;4630403 said:
			
		

> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.



These supposed people "hide their true feelings" but YOU are able to tell what "their true feelings" are anyway? Wow, you're amazing.


----------



## José

Unkotare said:


> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These supposed people "hide their true feelings" but YOU are able to tell what "their true feelings" are anyway? Wow, you're amazing.
Click to expand...


If you weren't so incredibly dumb you'd have realised that the statement I replied to was a shinning example of one american citizen "hiding his/her true feelings" and using "illegal" as a code word for "non-whites".

*Katzndogz
Illegals are a benefit if you don't have to live among them. When you have to live among them (mostly because they took over your neighborhood) not so much.*


----------



## High_Gravity

Jose you know I don't mind the hot Latinas coming over here.


----------



## Unkotare

José;4630926 said:
			
		

> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These supposed people "hide their true feelings" but YOU are able to tell what "their true feelings" are anyway? Wow, you're amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't so incredibly dumb you'd have realised that the statement I replied to was a shinning example of one american citizen "hiding his/her true feelings" and using "illegal" as a code word for "non-whites".
> 
> *Katzndogz
> Illegals are a benefit if you don't have to live among them. When you have to live among them (mostly because they took over your neighborhood) not so much.*
Click to expand...



If that's what you THINK he meant, why don't you ask him instead of trying to play mind-reader, you stupid shit?


----------



## José

High_Gravity said:


> Jose you know I don't mind the hot Latinas coming over here.



You mean... you'd like to change Lady Liberty's poem to something like this?

*"Give me your hot, big ass Latinas...
I'll lift my "lamp" inside my pants    etc..."*


----------



## High_Gravity

José;4630985 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jose you know I don't mind the hot Latinas coming over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean... you'd like to change Lady Liberty's poem to something like this?
> 
> *"Give me your hot, big ass Latinas...
> I'll lift my "lamp" inside my pants    etc..."*
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Keep em comin.


----------



## PrometheusBound

José;4630403 said:
			
		

> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.


There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.  

"Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.


----------



## Amelia

PrometheusBound said:


> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
Click to expand...




Shut up.


----------



## Unkotare

PrometheusBound said:


> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
Click to expand...



So, in addition to being a drama queen loser, you are also an ignorant fucking cowardly racist. What a gem.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *PrometheusBound*
> There's nothing wrong with racism.



katzndogs wanting to preserve America's demographic makeup is not racism, Prometheus. My posted sound like I was criticising him/her but in fact I have a lot of sympathy for him/her position.

He/she shouldn't be ashamed, embarassed to say outloud that she wants  the US government to protect the country's white majority.

Racism is:

*1 - Slavery

2 - Jim Crow laws.

3 - Extrajudical execution of american blacks accused of crimes (lynching).

4 - The discrimination and land loss suffered by hispanics after the landgrab of half of Mexico carried out by the United States in the 19th century.

4 - Forced eviction of blacks and hispanics from large parts of the US to provide space for a white homeland.

etc, etc, etc...*

The preservation of the ethnic makeup of a country is not only a sovereign right of every nation, it's also one of the most fundamental duties of every state/government.

This is a sovereign right in:

1 - China... where the government fully exercises its right to protect the country's han (and mongoloid) majority.

2 - Tanzania... that fully protects the countries black majority.

3 - Bolivia, Mexico etc, etc...

etc, etc...

The only obligation a given country has is to their own citizens....

They have 0 obligation to give anything to citizens of foreign countries so no one can accuse them of racism for denying citizenship to other ethnic groups, to citizens of other countries.

These are all countries that are not affected by the mental disease disguised as a socio political ideology known as "multiculturalist immigration".

According to this mental disorder a country's government must actively work to destroy the ethnic composition of the nation through mass legal immigration of other ethnic groups and tolerance towards illegal immigration.

This is basically the policy followed by America in the last 50, 60 years.

Pilgrim, as an american citizen, as an individual, is free to not care about the preservation of the racial makeup of the country but the *US GOVERNMENT* has an obligation to preserve it, at least, if America were a mentally sane country like the ones I cited above.

Again, the preservation of the racial makeup of a nation is racism only to individuals brainwashed and indoctrinated for decades by the mental disease known as "multiculturalist immigration".


----------



## Douger

Miami would be DeeeTroyt without Hispanics.
 I rest my case.


----------



## California Girl

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!



Go to a better school. Your premise is fundamentally flawed from the start. 

And, we are not a homework service.


----------



## California Girl

PrometheusBound said:


> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
Click to expand...


You have the intellectual level of a peanut.


----------



## José

How many people do you bring to your cause when you go around shouting:

*"MEXICO IS A HISPANIC SHITHOLE FULL OF SLUMS THAT STINKS LIKE A PILE OF DOG SHIT!!"

"NIGERIA IS A BIG PIGSTY INHABITED BY HYBRIDS BETWEEN HUMANS AND MONKEYS!!"*

If you are an american citizen that simply wants to preserve the racial makeup of your nation intact (a just, absolutely LEGITIMATE desire) it would be better to refrain from those incendiary comments and only emphasise the following:

*"Every nation on Earth has the right to protect its racial makeup!!"

"This is not racism, this is an inalienable right of every tribe, every kingdom, every country in the history of mankind!!"

"If you do not deny this basic, fundamental right to asian, african and latin american countries (that fully exercise this right) then do not deny it to America either!!"
*
This rational, reasonable approach based on the most fundamental principle of Political Science (the right that every state has to maintain the ethnic and social cohesion of the tribe/nation state) would be much better for their JUST, RIGHTEOUS cause than the strategy they have been using so far.

I would strongly recommend Dale Carnegie's best seller to people like William Joyce, Prometheus, ydnar, tank, etc, etc:

*How to Win Friends and Influence People*


----------



## High_Gravity

PrometheusBound said:


> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking retard.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking retard.
Click to expand...


No, he's not smart enough to be a fucking retard.


----------



## José

Speaking of hopelessly dumb people, the poster that has the IQ and debating skills of a mentally retarded oyster, known as Unkotare, will soon log on, read my post, manage to completely misunderstand every word I said and type a "reply" that will completely miss the gist of my message.

Wait and see... It's just a matter of time...


----------



## Katzndogz

Jose, thanks for telling me what I meant otherwise I might never have known!

We do not have multiculturalism in this country.  People do not come here, including hispanics, to be Americans.  They intend at all times to be ethnic, cultural and political citizens of their home countries who happen to reside in this geographical landmass.

That's why there is Little India in Artesia, Viet Nam transplanted to Westminster,  Little Tokyo, Chinatown AND Koreatown in Los Angeles, Little Ethiopia, in Culver City.  How did Dearbornistan get to be Dearbornistan?

Now that Jose has reduced all of culture, values and politics to nothing but race the enmity among the various warring peoples makes more sense.


----------



## Unkotare

Katzndogz said:


> People do not come here, including hispanics, to be Americans.  They intend at all times to be ethnic, cultural and political citizens of their home countries who happen to reside in this geographical landmass.





That is, of course, a gross and ignorant overgeneralization.


----------



## Unkotare

José;4641852 said:
			
		

> If you are an american citizen that simply wants to preserve the racial makeup of your nation intact




And just what exactly do you _imagine_ that to be, fool?


----------



## Unkotare

José;4641754 said:
			
		

> He/she shouldn't be ashamed, embarassed to say outloud that she wants  the US government to protect the country's white majority.
> 
> Pilgrim, as an american citizen, as an individual, is free to not care about the preservation of the racial makeup of the country but the *US GOVERNMENT* has an obligation to preserve it, at least, if America were a mentally sane country like the ones I cited above.
> 
> Again, the preservation of the racial makeup of a nation is racism only to individuals brainwashed and indoctrinated for decades by the mental disease known as "multiculturalist immigration".



You're an idiot, a racist, and you don't understand the first thing about America. Do yourself a favor and shut the fuck up, fool.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by José
> Speaking of hopelessly dumb people, the poster that has the IQ and debating skills of a mentally retarded oyster, known as *Unkotare*, will soon log on, read my post, manage to completely misunderstand every word I said and type a "reply" that will completely miss the gist of my message.
> 
> Wait and see... It's just a matter of time...





> Originally posted by *Unkotare*
> You're an idiot, a racist, and you don't understand the first thing about America. Do yourself a favor and shut the fuck up, fool.



José and his amazing ability to predict the future


----------



## José

Unkotare, you're one the dumbest, most mediocre "debaters" I had the misfortune to meet both irl and online.

This has nothing to do with our disagreement here... We could agree 100% on everything and I'd still have to be honest about your miserable failure at debating anything with a bare modicum of intelligence.

I don't say this primarily to insult you... I'm giving you an advice...

Do the whole board a favor and go find something else to do with your spare time...

You lack the most basic level of intelligence and debating skills to participate in a Message Board.


----------



## José

The only thing you "achieve" here, Unkotare, is ruin the debate between members that DO have something of value to offer to the Board like Pilgrim, katzndogz and thousands of others.

Just go away and let the "big boys" (who at least know what they're talking about) debate in peace, for God's sake!!


----------



## Unkotare

I DO say this with the intention of insulting you:


You are a stupid piece of shit racist who doesn't understand the first thing about America. You are a worthless fucking coward and you need to go fuck yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

Don't kid yourself, punk. You are not "debating" you are just smearing the forum with your wothless shit.


----------



## whitehall

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!



The first thing you need to do is tell us how your country deals with people illegally crossing the German border. It wasn't long ago that the German people helped the Russians kill people going both ways.


----------



## Amelia

whitehall said:


> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you need to do is tell us how your country deals with people illegally crossing the German border. It wasn't long ago that the German people helped the Russians kill people going both ways.
Click to expand...



That is an interesting question actually.  How does Germany deal with illegal immigration?  Are there illegal immigrants in Germany?  Do they enrich the German culture?


----------



## José

> *Merkel says German multicultural society has failed​*
> The comments come amid rising anti-immigration feeling in Germany.
> 
> A recent survey suggested more than 30% of people believed the country was "overrun by foreigners".
> 
> BBC News - Merkel says German multicultural society has failed



This is what you get when the government of a country goes bananas and start eroding the very same thing it should protect at all costs; its ethnic, cultural identity: 

A climate of UNNECESSARY social tension and animosity is immediately created that simply do not exist in countries, like Korea and Japan run by responsible governments that act as the guardians of the ethnic composition of the nation instead of turning against it.

If you don't believe me, all you have to do is take a look at this Board's Race Relations forum.


----------



## José

Uncle Sam, Germany and the entire West for that matter should all be locked in a madhouse where they rightfully belong since the end of WWII.


----------



## whitehall

Every country in the world controls it's borders. In NK you could do 10 years at hard laber if you illegally entered the country. You would be immediately detained and deported in any country in Europe today if you didn't have a proper passport.  20 years ago a West German citizen could be (legally) shot in the back by Russians for trying to see his family in East Germany. Now you have a (alleged) German student trying to lecture Americans about illegal Hispanic aliens? I smell a big fat rat.


----------



## PrometheusBound

California Girl said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the intellectual level of a peanut.
Click to expand...


Blacks get the women Whites don't want.  Your pimp lives off you, just like his brothers live off the rest of us.  You pay him more than he can get off welfare.


----------



## High_Gravity

PrometheusBound said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the intellectual level of a peanut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks get the women Whites don't want.  Your pimp lives off you, just like his brothers live off the rest of us.  You pay him more than he can get off welfare.
Click to expand...


You are hands down one of the dumbest more ignorant fucking jack asses on this board, go put your boyfriends cock back in your mouth, suck him off, swallow his cum and leave the rest of us alone faggot.


----------



## PrometheusBound

High_Gravity said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;4630403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, pilgrim...
> 
> Very reasonable post...
> 
> I recognise the existence of millions of americans like you whose only beef with immigration is the illegal part of the "equation".
> 
> But you must be honest too and recognise the existence of millions of americans who deep down inside have a bitter resentment with the gradual erosion of the country's white majority through LEGAL immigration (due to the changes in immigration laws sponsored by Ted Kennedy and others in the 50's and specially the 60's).
> 
> These americans are somewhat "invisible" because they are forced to hide their true feelings behind a "legalist" argument to avoid social recrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking retard.
Click to expand...


Since you're looking for a non-White paradise, why don't you move to Haiti?


----------



## High_Gravity

PrometheusBound said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with racism.  For hundreds of years, it kept civilization from being over-run by savages.  This contemporary fantasy about racial equality will make us the laughingstock of future generations, one of which will enforce the realistic and time-tested judgment about inferior races and save our nation.
> 
> "Dance with who brung you."  White people built America, Black people built Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're looking for a non-White paradise, why don't you move to Haiti?
Click to expand...


Why don't you make me faggot? this country belongs to Blacks just as much as it does whites you stupid cock sucker.


----------



## PrometheusBound

José;4643710 said:
			
		

> *Merkel says German multicultural society has failed​*
> The comments come amid rising anti-immigration feeling in Germany.
> 
> A recent survey suggested more than 30% of people believed the country was "overrun by foreigners".
> 
> BBC News - Merkel says German multicultural society has failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you get when the government of a country goes bananas and start eroding the very same thing it should protect at all costs; its ethnic, cultural identity:
> 
> A climate of UNNECESSARY social tension and animosity is immediately created that simply do not exist in countries, like Korea and Japan run by responsible governments that act as the guardians of the ethnic composition of the nation instead of turning against it.
> 
> If you don't believe me, all you have to do is take a look at this Board's Race Relations forum.
Click to expand...


It's a version of the Divide and Conquer tactic used by ruling classes.  But in this case, their goal is achieved by forcing incompatible groups together.  The economic elitists integrate in order to disintegrate those who should rule them.  By giving civil rights to the uncivilized, the guillotine-fodder dispossess White Middle America, the Silent Majority silenced by boom boxes.


----------



## José

You're the mirror image of Unkotare, Prometheus.

He sees racism in a country merely protecting its racial composition through something as harmless as immigration control while you don't see anything imoral with displacing hundreds of thousands of black and hispanic families to create a white homeland in America.

You're a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Unkotare

José;4644053 said:
			
		

> You're the mirror image of Unkotare, Prometheus.
> 
> He sees racism in a country merely protecting its racial composition through something as harmless as immigration control .





Because that's exactly what it is, you unbelievable moron. You are one seriously stupid, unamerican piece of shit.


----------



## whitehall

José;4644053 said:
			
		

> You're the mirror image of Unkotare, Prometheus.
> 
> He sees racism in a country merely protecting its racial composition through something as harmless as immigration control while you don't see anything imoral with displacing hundreds of thousands of black and hispanic families to create a white homeland in America.
> 
> You're a match made in Heaven.



"Create a white homeland in America with displacing Black and hispanic families"? You gotta be jokin, jose. Here's the deal, lets consider every country going back to the borders that existed in the 18th and 19th century and then we will talk about American history. Here's a thought, consider where and how the Western Hemisphere Hispanic culture originated?


----------



## lizzie

whitehall said:


> José;4644053 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the mirror image of Unkotare, Prometheus.
> 
> He sees racism in a country merely protecting its racial composition through something as harmless as immigration control while you don't see anything imoral with displacing hundreds of thousands of black and hispanic families to create a white homeland in America.
> 
> You're a match made in Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Create a white homeland in America with displacing Black and hispanic families"? You gotta be jokin, jose. Here's the deal, lets consider every country going back to the borders that existed in the 18th and 19th century and then we will talk about American history. Here's a thought, consider where and how the Western Hemisphere Hispanic culture originated?
Click to expand...

 
I wouldn't take Jose too seriously- he's just trying to piss people off.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *whitehall*
> "Create a white homeland in America with displacing Black and hispanic families"? You gotta be jokin, jose. Here's the deal, lets consider every country going back to the borders that existed in the 18th and 19th century and then we will talk about American history. Here's a thought, consider where and how the Western Hemisphere Hispanic culture originated?



Did I say America displaced hundreds of thousands of black and hispanic families in the past?

Or was I referring to the wet dream of white supremacists like William Joyce and this Prometheus dude... to what they'd love to do if they had a chance?

I know you patrol the Board 24/7 in search of anything resembling an attack on your beloved country...

I'm OK with that... but at least make an effort to distinguish the *REAL* attacks on America from the *IMAGINARY* ones : )


----------



## 007

uma said:


> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!



So, first you state you're in "Germany." Then you go on to ask about Latinos coming "here." Was that a Freudian slip? Seems to me that if you're in "Germany" and asking about Latinos coming "here," you mean there in "Germany."

You sure you're not putting us on?


----------



## whitehall

José;4644238 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *whitehall*
> "Create a white homeland in America with displacing Black and hispanic families"? You gotta be jokin, jose. Here's the deal, lets consider every country going back to the borders that existed in the 18th and 19th century and then we will talk about American history. Here's a thought, consider where and how the Western Hemisphere Hispanic culture originated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say America displaced hundreds of thousands of black and hispanic families in the past?
> 
> Or was I referring to the wet dream of white supremacists like William Joyce and this Prometheus dude... to what they'd love to do if they had a chance?
> 
> I know you patrol the Board 24/7 in search of anything resembling an attack on your beloved country...
> 
> I'm OK with that... but at least make an effort to distinguish the *REAL* attacks on America from the *IMAGINARY* ones : )
Click to expand...


Ah, "your country"? You ain't from around here are you jose?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *whitehall*
> Ah, "your country"? You ain't from around here are you jose?



Nope... south of Rio Grande...

I thought my name and broken English had already given me away a long time ago!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Pale Rider said:


> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, first you state you're in "Germany." Then you go on to ask about Latinos coming "here." Was that a Freudian slip? Seems to me that if you're in "Germany" and asking about Latinos coming "here," you mean there in "Germany."
> 
> You sure you're not putting us on?
Click to expand...


"I'm a German Student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above"

Maybe its a student, from Germany, going to school in the USA?


----------



## PrometheusBound

José;4643428 said:
			
		

> The only thing you "achieve" here, Unkotare, is ruin the debate between members that DO have something of value to offer to the Board like Pilgrim, katzndogz and thousands of others.
> 
> Just go away and let the "big boys" (who at least know what they're talking about) debate in peace, for God's sake!!



Since multiculturalism is all the rage today, USMB seeks to be ahead of the times by advocating multispeciesism and letting a babbling baboon like Uncle Kotex out of his cage to contribute his primate wisdom to the debate.


----------



## High_Gravity

PrometheusBound said:


> José;4643428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you "achieve" here, Unkotare, is ruin the debate between members that DO have something of value to offer to the Board like Pilgrim, katzndogz and thousands of others.
> 
> Just go away and let the "big boys" (who at least know what they're talking about) debate in peace, for God's sake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since multiculturalism is all the rage today, USMB seeks to be ahead of the times by advocating multispeciesism and letting a babbling baboon like Uncle Kotex out of his cage to contribute his primate wisdom to the debate.
Click to expand...


He's smarter than you ass wipe.


----------



## José

High_Gravity said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;4643428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you "achieve" here, Unkotare, is ruin the debate between members that DO have something of value to offer to the Board like Pilgrim, katzndogz and thousands of others.
> 
> Just go away and let the "big boys" (who at least know what they're talking about) debate in peace, for God's sake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since multiculturalism is all the rage today, USMB seeks to be ahead of the times by advocating multispeciesism and letting a babbling baboon like Uncle Kotex out of his cage to contribute his primate wisdom to the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's smarter than you ass wipe.
Click to expand...


You must be kidding...

Summation of Unkoretard's "arguments":

*You are a stupid piece of shit!

You don't understand the first thing about America!

You are a worthless fucking coward!

You need to go fuck yourself!

You're a worthless piece of shit!

You are a stupid piece of shit!

You don't understand the first thing about America!

You are a worthless fucking coward!

You need to go fuck yourself!

You're a worthless piece of shit!

You are a stupid piece of shit!

You don't understand the first thing about America!

You are a worthless fucking coward!

You need to go fuck yourself!

You're a worthless piece of shit!

You are a stupid piece of shit!

You don't understand the first thing about America!

You are a worthless fucking coward!

You need to go fuck yourself!

You're a worthless piece of shit!

You are a stupid piece of shit!

You don't understand the first thing about America!

You are a worthless fucking coward!

You need to go fuck yourself!

You're a worthless piece of shit!

You are a stupid piece of shit!

You don't understand the first thing about America!

You are a worthless fucking coward!

You need to go fuck yourself!

You're a worthless piece of shit!

You are a stupid piece of shit!

You don't understand the first thing about America!

You are a worthless fucking coward!

You need to go fuck yourself!

You're a worthless piece of shit!

You are a stupid piece of shit!

You don't understand the first thing about America!

You are a worthless fucking coward!

You need to go fuck yourself!

You're a worthless piece of shit!*

I heard more intelligent arguments last time I tried to debate immigration with my dog.


----------



## Douger

Me liking Mezkinz too mush.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlGqYQeAa08&feature=related]Beautiful Weather Girl Elizabeth Damian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

José;4647645 said:
			
		

> I heard more intelligent arguments last time I tried to debate immigration with my dog.





Your dog should sign on. I'm sure he has more of value to say than you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PrometheusBound said:


> 1.  They are here for cheap labor, to distract the working class and dilute its solidarity.  Our ideologies, including Leftist, are completely controlled by Right Wing economics.
> 2.  Their culture is barbaric and, at least in the race that emigrates, consists of laziness, drunkenness, uncontrolled breeding, and mindless violence.
> 3.  I'd only like it to continue if I were an enemy of the United States.  Immigration is treason.  The slogan "A Nation of Immigrants" only applied when there was a shortage of labor to develop a land that had lain idle when it was occupied by backward savages of the same race as the Mexicans.



Since you are a Marxist idiot, it's of little surprise that you are a bigot.



> Their culture is barbaric and, at least in the race that emigrates, consists of laziness, drunkenness, uncontrolled breeding, and mindless violence.



WTF?


----------



## Starbuck

They are like everyone else, with their different culture and ethics. The question we have to ask, what as our society deal with them &#8211; in education, their children born in America, their acepted or rejected. Since I live in the south, do understand the moral and ethical done onto the Africa-Americans. Would it not be better, to have a national standard of education so everyone from the northern Alaska are to the islands of Florida. Only with education that is standard, will the problems dealing with who is who and what they could or could not do with each other. 

Some say it is the left that divides us into different classes, as a mode to collect votes. Some say it is the right, that is scared to be as equal as someone not of their historic culture. My answer, it is both.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Since alot of illegals just come here for the money and send it back to Mexico, and than end up going back to Mexico themselves, why are they even called "immigrants"? aren't immigrants supposed to be people who come here from other countries and want to become Americans?



Good point - illegal looters would be a better term.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> Imaginary lines on a map don't mean much, if your family's hungry.  "Honest aims"  are irrelevant in that situation.  Not recognizing that fact, but suggesting criminality is the real dishonesty.



Konnie, you're an idiot.

One of the major issues people have with the Mexican invasion is the attempt to transform areas like California into Mexico. IF the goal is "feed your family," then turning your new home into Mexico doesn't make much sense. I never saw a refugee from Poland or Hungary fly the Hammer and Sickle, but drive through Southern California and you'll see more Mexican than American flags flying. That isn't immigration, it's occupation.


----------



## uma

Amelia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I`m a German student and supposed to write a term paper about the topic above. I`d like to make a survey:
> 
> 1. Are there more advantages or disadvantages of them being here?
> 2. Are they culturally enriching or do they rather contribute to the loss of American culture/ identity?
> 3. Would you like immigration of Latinos to this extent to continue?
> 
> It would be really nice if you helped me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you need to do is tell us how your country deals with people illegally crossing the German border. It wasn't long ago that the German people helped the Russians kill people going both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is an interesting question actually.  How does Germany deal with illegal immigration?  Are there illegal immigrants in Germany?  Do they enrich the German culture?
Click to expand...


There are doubtlessly many problems in immigration policy here. However, the issue of *illegal* immigrants is rarely presented in media or discussed in politics or in public. Personally, I don`t know anyone who came here illegally either. 
My point is that this question is not that current/ controversial here. Though the number of illegal immigrants has decreased (since countries such as Poland  joined the Europian Union) they are said to constitute about 1 million, which is less than 1 percent of the entire population. Politics deals pretty strictly with illegals: When they`re caught, they`re either deported or arrested. 
Illegals do not live safely and in constant fear. Though they financially burden Germany (don`t pay taxes...), illegal immigrants certainly culturally enrich Germany.


----------



## uma

whitehall said:


> Every country in the world controls it's borders. In NK you could do 10 years at hard laber if you illegally entered the country. You would be immediately detained and deported in any country in Europe today if you didn't have a proper passport.  20 years ago a West German citizen could be (legally) shot in the back by Russians for trying to see his family in East Germany. Now you have a (alleged) German student trying to lecture Americans about illegal Hispanic aliens? I smell a big fat rat.



Firtsly, you should understand that my topic is not merely about illigal aliens but the immigration of Hispanics ( regardless of legal / illegal) and their influence on America. I chose this topic as they now constitute more than 15 percent of the US population, the number will probably increasse to 30% in 2050.

Secondly, I certainly don`t lecture you. On the contrary, I want to hear your opinions.


----------



## Unkotare

You have to distinguish between legal and illegal immigrants of whatever origin.


----------



## zonly1

illegals are bottom feeders but the expense of there existence within our border, any more, the farmer isn't paying for healthcare, incarceration...which are breaking the social wherewithal based on pure dependence.  this isn't knew only to existing nonmature noncitzen.  Maturity breeds responsibility and don't give me this crappola of non dejenerutes so damn foking deserving.

More money leAving vs comming in is a problem...creates dependence..lostleader.


----------



## Douger

http://www.hispanicallyspeakingnews...SNews_Notitas_Campaign_Daily&utm_medium=email


----------

